# Paph. esquirolei culture different from P. hirsutisismum??



## wonderlen3000 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have P. esquirolei for over two years and its has about 5 growths, but yet to bloom. I heard esquirolei is warmer grower than its' cousin hirsutisismum. Anybody have success growing n blooming this specie in intermediate condition?? I coolest i can provide is 14-15'C night time, maybe little colder during cold spell.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2012)

wonderlen3000 said:


> coolest i can provide is 14-15'C night time, maybe little colder during cold spell.



Living where you say you do, I find this a little hard to believe!


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2012)

I have plants that could be described as both var huristisimum and var. esquirolei. They sit next to each other on the bench, and both bloom regularly.

My min winter temps used to be 55F but over the years raised to about 60F.

Non blooming hursitismum or esquirolii seems to be a common problem, but doesn't seem to coorelate well to temperature.

Maybe try brighter conditions.

Maybe this is another nutrition problem. How do you supply calcium to this plant?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 18, 2012)

I've often wondered this and have received few truly clarifying answers...I have a plant labeled huristisimum var. esquirolei (no blooms) and have received many different opinions on the status of this name...so I'll be watching this thread closely.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 18, 2012)

I grow mine right next to each other and they both bloom fine.


----------



## Marc (Jan 19, 2012)

My var. esquirolei is standing in low sheeth now for a few months now. Think about moving it so it gets some more light to get the sheeth to open. Might have allready blasted within the sheeth but there is no way to tell.


----------

